# Oppo BDP-83 "Source Direct"



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

At what receiver, AV preamp level would you nolonger use the internal processing of the Oppo and rather set it to Source Direct?

Emotiva UMC-1 w/ Genesis/ST Torino?
Onkyo w/Fardouja?
Onkyo w/ HQV?
Denon w/ Anchor Bay?
Denon w/Realta HQV

Or would you have to go higher such as the Anthem or MUCH higher such as a Lumagen.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

I'm assuming you mean for DVDs. For Blu-rays, there should be no video processing.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Correct. Still have a hockey sock full of DVDs..


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

I think you'll be hard pressed to tell the difference either way, but I'd leave it to the Oppo unless you have a high-end AVR (Over $1000). A set answer is hard to come by given different implementation by different manufacturers across different models. Benchmarking each player individually would be the only way to crown a true winner, but in respected brands like you've mentioned, differences will be slight.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

On the subject of video processing blu-ray I have read this from sigma designs:

"High-definition content can also be improved with high quality video processing. Just because a source is in high-definition doesn't mean that it will offer the best possible picture. Although the content may be high-definition, it may still contain artifacts and reduced picture quality that can distract the viewer. VXP® video processing ensures a consistent, more enjoyable viewing experience"

comments?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

What they are talking about is digital noise reduction, smoothing out film grain or digital noise from compression. Some people like the smooth look, I like to leave it off.

Back in the DVD days (are those gone yet?), you needed to upscale to higher resolutions, de-interlace, and perform 3:2 pull down. With a high-def, progressive source and a TV that can display a multiple of 24 frames per second, you don't need those functions anymore.


----------



## akeoo7 (Feb 11, 2010)

Hi
I agree with Andre, not everything digital is equal. That's why Hi end Denon and Pioneer blurays are famous for unparalleled picture quality, and audio as well.
The Audio and Video quality from my oppo bdp83, is better than those of my PS3, both passing through my denon avr 2310 via hdmi to my 40" sony TV.
As far as I am concerned, less manipulation is better. I never used the upscaling abilities of my AVR (too many things going on in there) and my PS3. I left that to my TV. When I got the oppo, I am using its upscaling sparingly. I think if you don't have a good specialized upscaler, yourTV, if decent, is your best bet.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

I would test to see which component does the processing. For DVDs I would have Something doing the processing (Player, Reciveer, Stand alone, TV), however the key is that only ONE do it and the rest pass through. In my opinion it will more then likely be one of the first three (sorry akeoo). I get my display ISF calibrated which turns everything it can do internally Off (atleast this is true from my current display) making it a blank canvas(in hind sight I would have bought a display capable of 1080p 24). For me the Oppo currently does the best proccessing job and is connected direct to my display since my current receiver is not HDMI, unfortunately I also still listen to content DVD and Blu Ray in Dolby EX (5.1 with matrixed rear surrounds). As for Blu ray or other digital source improvement such as what the VXP claims, its just a matter of time, I have never seen the VXP perform so I can't judge if it infact does so "something" to improve what a blu-ray looks like, Yes eugo it could be exactly what you say some sort of "digital noice reduction", who knows. But I am old, half deaf and half blind...hehe I didn't see the difference between DVD and blu ray until I got a 70inch screen which I see 8 feet away from..


----------



## akeoo7 (Feb 11, 2010)

Andre said:


> I would test to see which component does the processing. For DVDs I would have Something doing the processing (Player, Reciveer, Stand alone, TV), however the key is that only ONE do it and the rest pass through. In my opinion it will more then likely be one of the first three (sorry akeoo). I get my display ISF calibrated which turns everything it can do internally Off (atleast this is true from my current display) making it a blank canvas(in hind sight I would have bought a display capable of 1080p 24). For me the Oppo currently does the best proccessing job and is connected direct to my display since my current receiver is not HDMI, unfortunately I also still listen to content DVD and Blu Ray in Dolby EX (5.1 with matrixed rear surrounds). As for Blu ray or other digital source improvement such as what the VXP claims, its just a matter of time, I have never seen the VXP perform so I can't judge if it infact does so "something" to improve what a blu-ray looks like, Yes eugo it could be exactly what you say some sort of "digital noice reduction", who knows. But I am old, half deaf and half blind...hehe I didn't see the difference between DVD and blu ray until I got a 70inch screen which I see 8 feet away from..


Hi
I let my TV do the upscaling, because its native resloution is 1920*1080 so whenever it recieves a signal that has lesser pixels, it cannot display it unless it upscales it to its native resolution. And it does have good upscaling abilities.
So I don't know what kind of display you have, but I think that plasma and LCD both work this way.
Even if you had your display calibrated this won't affect its obligation to upscale lower resolutions to match its native resolution.
By the way did you do the calibration yourself or did you get a specialized tech to do it. Lucky you.
Here where I live such things are not available.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

ISF calibaration requires special equipment, I had an expert do it. 

Well I don't think my screen does it, if it did you would think that normal 420i Cable TV would be upscaled and its not, it still looks like 4/3 junky TV... The cable box is "set' to deliver 1080i but that probably only actually happens on HD channels. My TV is 1080P wether it deinterlaces the cable internally I don't know. 

When it comes from the Oppo I don't know how it tells the difference between an old DVD and a Bluray, I would think the Oppo upconverts to 1080p if when it reads the disc it sees its a DVD and doesn't do anything if it sees a bluray. Then either transmits the upscaled DVD or the untouched Bluray to the TV. HOPEFULLY, the TV senses that it is getting native resolution and doesn't do any additional processing, just displays what it gets. 

Upscaling to me is just to match the native resolution of a monitor, you can't make a DVD look like a bluray. If you could nobody would buy blurays, and if they did it would only to upscale them to 4k (4096x2160)


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

That is the great thing with the Oppo it allows changing settings from source direct to scaling on the fly, seeing that the chip set in the Oppo is the ABT I would select it for up scaling dvd's but source Direct for BD.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Well maybe next year when I upgrade my receiver (or get separates) there will be a new and mind boggleing chip that surpasses the Oppo's ABT at that time I will let it do the work and turn the Oppo into a transport only. 

I am still waiting for a proccess that when I play my 1970s 6 Million Dollar Man episodes which were recorded onto DVD via someone recording off of TV (bought on AMAZON...,yes I got bent over..), that they will be watchable on my 70 inch @ 10 feet without getting an instant brain tumor


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Andre said:


> I am still waiting for a proccess that when I play my 1970s 6 Million Dollar Man episodes which were recorded onto DVD via someone recording off of TV (bought on AMAZON...,yes I got bent over..), that they will be watchable on my 70 inch @ 10 feet without getting an instant brain tumor


Garbage in, garbage out. There is no magical process to makeup for bad source. Hopefully, they will release a proper DVD or Blu-ray of the 6 million dollar man for you.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

No it, I want a chip that will use digital PPP (photon pixel polytechnic) logarithms that will construct additional information taken from the 4th dimension.


----------



## technimac (Sep 13, 2006)

recruit said:


> That is the great thing with the Oppo it allows changing settings from source direct to scaling on the fly, seeing that the chip set in the Oppo is the ABT I would select it for up scaling dvd's but source Direct for BD.


Sounds like an ad for Oppo.:heehee:
I've got a collection of DVD's that look great scaled with my current Oppo 971H, so I'm excited to see what they will look like being played on Oppo's new BDP 93.
Having the Marvel Qdeo chipset onboard the BDP 93 is yet another reason why I'm eager to get one.


----------

